# Pretty, pretty little girl! Adorable face!



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=8389689

I know that a lot of people browse the petfinder site of rescues... I am trying to wait until at least a year of having Beowulf before I get another Maltese. I just love this breed so much I want another one!!!!! This little girl has a really pretty face! Had to share!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She does have a sweet face. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

She sounds like my Lady - barking if meals aren't prepared fast enough!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She's very cute. Someone will be lucky to get that little girl.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Very sweet, she has been on the site for a while................hope she finds her for ever home soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

yes, she does have such a sweet little face!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Aww, what a cutie.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope she finds her forever home soon. She is very cute :wub:


----------

